# the scat porn is going to hit the fan



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

last night i had a long talk with my mom explaining to her the need to start preparing physically, mentally, and spiritually for the coming generation. its an entire generation of souless, emotionally numb zombies that were not born that way, they were bred that way.

in the past, murderers and whackos were born murderers and whackos and they were out there but the chances of us getting effected by one was low. they couldnt have their minds polluted by porn and violence because it wasnt something that was readily available. now that the entire next generation has been emersed in digital violence on a minuite by minuite basis, with no life experience to teach them right from wrong, reenforced by a society of egotistical greed that teaches youth and money is all that matters, the shit is inevitably going to hit the fan.

yes kids are kids and kids dont care, but ive spent enough time on the computer to see the kinds of things that kids are exposed to, and get off on, for example http://www.mangaweb.it/galleriahentaigore1.htm. and that is just the tip of the iceburg cause that does not even touch the fact that they spend all day in 'roll play' environments brutalizing each other. now i dont want to start a debate on gaming. you can game all you want as long as you are adult enough to know that its not 'real'.

sadly this next generation is growing up without any adult guidance at all. their parents are too busy trying to keep up with the social demands of the day, to have more money and more STUFF and more plastic surgery and lazer-pube removal to look more like the kids that they are told is the ultimate goal. Kupuna(elder) wisdom has been all but completely lost. we have become a society that demonizes age and because of that we have lost all the wisdom that comes with it. we lock our kupuna away in old folks homes and basements like some bad secret because they have lived past their usefullness and are just taking up precious space. we have completely forgotten that the kupuna ARE the next generation! its their life experience that is vital to teach the children. without it, the children are lost in a sea of cum, shit and blood with absolutely nothing solid to hold onto. they have been completely cut off from their roots. that being family, culture, and spirit.

the shit is going to hit the fan. columbine incidents and todays front page incidents http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10834294/ are just the beginning. its been predicted that this generation is going to be the first generation that die before their parents. i dont doubt it. it doesnt help that 99% are on mind numbing pharmeceuticles.

the shit is going to hit the fan, and i aint going to be taken out without a fight. now is the time to prepare ourselves for the coming fall. i see it when i go out on my jogs. kids going 80mph in their suvs hunting for some lone jogger to run down. now i know better and i jump in the bushes whenever they go by. but it aint enough. its just a matter of time and id rather be safe then sorry.

the shit is going to hit the fan, and my warning is this: get as healthy as you possibly can, mentally, physically and spiritually. get rid of all your crutches and hang ups. learn self defensive techniques. learn how to survive without convinience living, just in case you need to. put your armor on. i know this all sounds quite paranoid, but the truth is that we live in a very paranoid time. im not saying live life in fear, being prepared is like the opposite. because you know that youre always ready, for whatever comes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

And the attention the parents give the kids is often used to make the parents look good to themselves. I watch parents now and so often it seems that they treat their children like their possessions. They fuss over and worship them and talk about them like they're gods or SUVs or doctorate degrees or some other status symbol. It's very cool to be a parent now and our whole society is treating the parenting role like a situation where you get to star in your own film. "Look at me, I'm playing mom or dad exactly the way Hollywood portrays them!" The parents I see often have self-aware, self-satisfied facial expressions, and they're aware of the envy and admiration they incite in others. Achievement and image are everything for them. The kids spend most of their time with a nanny or in daycare. Does the family ever sit around rubbing each other's feet or doing some other nerdy, relaxing activity? Is there a room in the house that doesn't have at least one screen in it? Even hot tubs are rigged with tvs. What about time to daydream?

I know one mom who lightens her daughter's light brown hair so it looks blonde. The daughter is young and doesn't want it done. That family looks like they have it all, but I wonder about the hidden expectations.
I know another father whose son has the filthiest, most misogynistic mouth on him behind his father's back, but his father insists on the very best private school (public school to the Brits here) manners whenever he's around and doesn't believe his son is the little a..hole he is. Even this boy's teacher told me that she wonders why he hates women. He's 9. The father and the boy are very charming to the outside world, but the boy is somewhat twisted - I dated the father for nearly a year. These are all "upper middle class" people with plenty of money, looks, manners and education, so wtf is missing???


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I've been thinking this for a while now but SB put it far better than I could. That first site is messed up by the way. :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Once I started reading Alice Miller's books which champion the infant/child's view of the world and the way adults treat them and how it affects each and everyone of us, I, had the courage to read some of the links on her website. They are about changing how we raise and relate to children and the HISTORY of childhood in different cultures. The history is harsh,esp. sexually.

She describes parental behaviour which quite accurately predicts their children's character traits/weaknesses, etc.

She would see this as just another selfish, weak generation of parents screwing up their progeny, who will in turn screw up their progeny..........


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I tend to see these things as beachgirl says Alice Miller does. I think humanity on the whole has gotten more humane. We've minimized some of our flaws. But I think the same exact flaws that existed in the Greeks, Romans, Egyptians, Saxons, Vikings, etc...still exist in the human beings alive today. In other words, we evolve, as does our society, but we still retain the same humanity that the ancient cultures did. If anything, we just repeat the same mistakes.

I grew up with much apocalyptic paranoia, and it just doesnt do any good. Ours wont be the generation to end the world. Every culture thought the end times were coming in their lifetime, or the end of society as they knew it. For some reason, doomsaying is a natural part of human culture in any age. The only thing I'm worried about is the fact that things which would never have been available to the masses now are available through the internet. You used to have to fall into a bad crowd to get caught up in pornography rings, live peep shows, satanism, terrorism, necrophilia, child porn, or other detestable, fringe elements of society. But the PC acts like a gateway to hell in homes. Its a quite frightening thing, because the mind is where evil and goodness start.

You might remember that I said that global warming is thought to be a natural trend that humans have sped up through pollution. I'm afraid that these other evils in society are going to spread because of the mind pollution we allow in giving our children unbridled telecommunication access. And just as human development is good, but unbridled pollution isnt, the internet is a great tool for people like us, but also a double-edged sword that can kill the good things in our children.

My parents were swallowed up in paranoia. No christmas -too commercial. No TV- too immoral. No PG, PG-13, or R rated movies. No shorts. We studied constantly and read, as it was our only entertainment. My parents forgot to see the world in shades of grey, and only saw it in black and white. TV isnt evil...it can be inspiring. Movies arent evil...they can send good messages. The kinds of clothes we wear do not decide who we are on the inside. The internet *is* a good thing. And it can also be used for great evil. I've walked down the road to thinking these are the end times, and it always seems to me to be a way to make your life miserable in advance, in prepartion for the apocalypse. Live moderately. See the good in all things. Advance the good in these things or people. Fight for good causes. Take care of yourself. Take care of your body, take care of your mind, nurture your heart. Do these things regardless of whether the apocalypse is on the horizon. Dont be afraid of evil people or their agendas. You have nothing to fear. Evil only weakens the body, the mind, and the heart. In the Bible it says that the just are as bold as lions. These things may sound hokey, but I truly beleive and live by them.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Well said Sleepy.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

EDIT: Sebastian stole my post 

I think that was about as level-headed an assessment as I can think. There are far too many people willing to just say the world is going to end tomorrow and far too many that are so complacent that they overlook the flaws of society and pretend that all is well.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry here comes a big rant from me.
My parents did quite a good job with me. They ensured I was cultured, knew about the world. They ensured I didn't watch too much tv. We always visited un touristy parts of Europe for their culture. In fact I constantly had that stupid word drilled home to me, to this day I still have no f*cking clue what it means. Eating dinner in front of the tv was seen as abhorrent. Dad is a culture fascist atheist, mum is a Christian, so you can imagine the kind of morals they had. Dinner time is often full of aimless specualtion about the bad aspects of society: "Gay people are gay because of the way they were brought up...etc etc." Generally there was an attempt to rise above the mob so to speak. If my dad came in and found me watching a soap, he'd start ranting about how such prgrammes were used to control the masses. Dad also loved to rant about health. He'd give me a lecture about paracetemol if he ever saw me taking any. Started to dislike my cousin as soon as he found out he smoked....etc etc. 
Basically my mum was occasionally quite fanatical about retaining old values, and my dad insisted on a great deal of cynicism towards anone or anything that was not cultured or educated. 
My upbrining was fairly normal on the whole though. My parents did pretty good I suppose, although they had these morals and would lecture me quite often, they allowed me a normal amount of freedom. They're not completely narrow minded or anything. I appreciate them encouraging me to think for myself. 
The problem I have is with discerning the actual value of these morals. I don't believe that these morals, and a general scepticism towards the masses has all that much value at the end of the day, it hasn't helped me much.

Personally my 21 years on this planet have taught me certain lessons with regards to the kind of individuals our society produces.

1.) Being cultured doesn't matter that much, and provided you have a good education and some imagination you will always be cultured to a sufficient level.
2.) Family dinners aren't going to solve the problems of society. It's a good way to spend time with your family, and relax at the end of the day, it would be a shame if we lost this tradition. But just because you have dinner with your children doesn't mean they will grow up to be healthy well adjusted individuals.
3.)Buying a kid a playstation for their sixth birthday will not screw them up for life. Spoiled children don't generally grow up to be any more screwed up than non spoiled children. Of course some spoiled kids can be terrors, but even they usually turn out ok in the end. Spoiled girls especially seem to be less affected than spoiled boys. 
4.)Girls who start goign to parties when they are 13 or 14, wont necessarily turn out screwed up either, provided they stay away from getting too drunk or drugs. That statement may sound ridiculous to you, but I will explain in moment.
5.)Having good general knowledge may save you some embarrassment at dinner parties, it may boost your ego a bit, but generally it's quite useless. 
6.)This is the one that's gonna piss everyone off, but provided you are middle class you have a very good chance of turning out ok. Working class people are the ones who tend to screw up. Yes that sounds like a terrible thing to say, but I've worked on enough building sights and pubs, and had enough working class school mates to realise that working class people have the greates chance of being...well...a bit mad. I still respect them, they leed lives that are fulfilling in their own way, albeit with a higher tendency towards violence, racism and general stupid oppinions.
7.)Generally once you get to know most people, you find out they are ok.
8.)The Americans I've met have all been great.

Generally the class is irrelevant though. What you have is bad parents, who are also bad people. They are bad people because of their thoughtlesness, their aggression, their stupidity, their lack of compassion and tehir intolerance. Quite how they got this way I don't know, but I suspect genetiocs plays the greatest role. Their tends to be a higher number of these people in the working classes. They also exist in the middle and upper classes to a lesser extent.

All the above opinions are based on the people I've met in my life. Now I'm at university which has a higher number of middle class people, I encounter less of the aforementioned types. In my life I've met a lot of people who were spoiled, who had uneducated parents who let them have tvs in their room and eat dinner in front of them, who were taken to disneyland every summer and they are usually very nice. They have friends, they are generous, they do not judge swiftly, they leed fairly active life styles, and have even learned to appreciate some of the values that were not instilled in them in their childhood.
There's a group of guys I know who are total druggies, I've learnt a lot about their childhood. Some of them were spoiled, had uneducated parents and ate fish fingers most nights of the week. Others had more disciplined upbringings. Yet they all smoke weed every day, do coke and ecstasy once or twice a month. They realise they need to stop drugs soon, and do worry about how much they take. But apart from that they are very nice people.
I've met a lot of girls who started partying and drinking at 13 or 14, and they too have turned out fine. They don't drink much, lead healthy lifestyles and do well at education, and they are not bitchy any more than the next female. 
Even the so called bad people I've met aren't all that bad.
One of the worst people I've met at uni is myself. I'm basically a judgemental pr*ck, who loves to criticise the way others leed their lives. Over the past year I've learned to be more tolerant and enjoy people for who they are, I still have my rants with my more cynical friends, but they given with a strong dose of self parody. 
I know it was just a rant SB, but I must say I try not to think like that anymore, because I believe that the people in my society are mostly good. We have some problems such as high divorce rate. But the problems we do have are not the bringers of doom that some some people believe. Big Brother, internet porn and pop music will ultimately be of little consequence in human history In my humble opinion.

My general philosophy now is exactly what is written in your sig SB: "You must be the change you wish to see in the world."Any problems I have with society are likely to be problems that I have with myself.

Sorry that's the end of my rant.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Good post axel. I couldn't have said it better myself. :wink:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

HOLY CRAP SB!! why didn't you put big letter saying "voilent website"?  I just clicked at it (bad habbit clicking on the first link I see). I didn't need to see this right now. Japanese erotic cartoon art had the feature of pain to escort sexual pleasure but dismembering? It reminded me the movie 8MM but that movie only hinted those things.

As for video games, I have played many of them and very violent. For instance I played Doom in 1994. But I can't kill an ant. I have a friend though who liked Sonic and also dismember a dead pitcheon once. Yiak 

When I start reading about your post I thought that I was about "the star idols of our era corrupt the meaning of life" or something.


----------



## ComplicatedFool (Dec 19, 2005)

Life has been fukked up since the dawn of time. Just look at the Roman Empire. Kids were sold to pedophiles like cattle. Look at the Catholic church, they had torture chambers hidden deep within the vatican, they literally inserted snakes into women's vaginas. And worse. Japanase had one of the most sophisticated and painful torture machines in the Feudal times. Palestine and Jews, Nazi concentration camps, the list is infinite. Look at what happened to Jesus, Ghandhi, M Luther King, every idealist with a good heart.... the list goes on. Evolution is reaching its limit, we can't evolve anymore because technology is evolving far faster than us, so are bombs and "politics". This is why I don't believe in any form of "higher" alien intelligence, in order to evolve into what they became....they must have had gone through OUR level of intelligence, which is high, yet low. We'll kill ourselves before we get to evolve into a smarter being, so that's why...any smarter form of intelligence must be impossible. We are dumb enough to nukes our kind and wage wars for our leaders. We build computers and cars to make life easier to us, build buildings and laws, yet we behave like caged animals. Cities are simply huge cages for the human beings, we locked ourselves up into laws and structures. What hasn't change since the extintion of dinosaurs is this, the weak dies...the strong survives. And it's that simple.

So what's my point? Life is fukked up as it is, and if you look for bad. You will find bad. Sh1t is everywhere, but so is good. It's up to us to choose wisely which path to take. We have to be balanced, and fair. Both good and bad co-exist, and it's the perfect balance...cuz without bad, nothing would be good. Life will be like that forever, and when we die...we will live forever, we will become part of a whole. Cuz we are everything already, and maybe what we feel in our bodies is the entire infinite universe, or maybe i'm talking bullsh1t. Maybe not, maybe i'm making sense? whatever, point is...the next generation will survive, even if they "die", cuz so a new generation is on the way, and another one after that. And if some day the human race ceases to exist, new forms of life will exist...and we will be scattered throughout the universe, we'll be there.

Hell i'm abstract.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

I think the evidence shows trends in history of social development are complex, with multiple parts that go in competing directions, except over the very long term. The evidence for the very long term, meaning thousands of years, is that human society is becoming less violent. That doesn't mean there aren't high dangers in the present time.

I used to do a lot of reading and writing with a group of psychoanalytic anthropologists. I went to their conference 3 times, and did a presentation the final time on why they needed to switch from psychoanalysis to trauma psychology. The psychoanalysis aspects in the work and 'culture' of these historians had caused all kinds of serious problems. One of which was a kind of scholarly search for signs of a coming economic or warfare apocolypse. I myself got involved in that search for a time. I know think that doing that search was more about me acting my own issues than anthropology studies with merit. This type of study and study group group was convenient for the playing out of issues in other ways also.

I'v been staying away from that stuff, so I don't have the references on hand right now, and in truth I'm trying to avoid the subject. But suffice to say there have been studies showing things like the average murder rate of humanity going from %30+ thousands of years ago to like %1 or whatever today. Similar declines also happened for slavery and much less widely known, for incest and sex abuse. Except in those cases I think it can be argued that the percentages started out higher and ended higher than for murder. If your thinking 'were are the slaves today'-think of conscription into the army, prison labor, child labor and class issues in China and India. Concerning the past prevalence of incest and sex abuse, consider facts like that getting 'married' at 13 or below has been documented as widespread in many cultures 1000 years ago. For example the Prophet Mohammed taking a 9 year old 'wife.' In addition, in many probably most accounts of warfare right up until the 1600's or so, the losing sides city was systematicly burned, murdered, raped and/or sold into slavery. This would often enough include mass mutilation and torture, like burning and castration. The Ottoman empire had a whole army of eunuch slaves brainwashed from captivity or birth. There are also accounts of many roving gangs of bandits and other criminals from hundreds of years ago. The extreme violence of ancient tribal society was preserved in New Guinea and South America and observed by anthropologists 100 years ago. This included activities like head hunting and ritual war fare. Today in some parts of Africa people are still occasionaly killed for being 'witches.'

Warfare over the past 100 years has also shown a decline, an uneven decline, but a decline nonetheless in fatalities. For example, in Vietnam the US killed about 2 million people. In Iraq since 1990 the US has only killed about 1 million people, and many of them indirectly through starvation and systematic sanitation system destruction instead of direct bombing as in Vietnam.

Yes, kids play violent video games today, but as little as 35 years ago, joining the army and machinegunning people was considered a rite of passage. That may sound ridiculous to some of the younger readers here, but it's actually the truth. There are countless Veitnam Vets in cemetaries, jails and homeless shelters for a reason.

So I think there are multiple factors at play in the disturbing to older people sight of young families with an apparent unordered family life and kids playing shoot em up video games. One part if that people are more honest now about their urges to violence and are less likely to seek to personaly murder members of a demonized group. Even on TV, the current demonized group, Muslims, are more likely to be shown being bombed from a distance or even just have abstract 'freedom' brought to them. During Vietnam the TV would focus on how many Vietcong were killed that day. 100 years ago there were dozens, possibly hundreds of 'lynching' festivals were hundreds of people would delight in cutting an african american man to ribbons and then hanging and burning the body.

So if 'advanced' nations like the US have become civilized enough to only 
kill 800,000 people by starvation and lack of sanitation instead of millions directly, why are we still in a danger zone of an apocolyptic like scenario?

For 3 very big reasons:

1. The US still has 10,000 nuclear weapons ready for instant use. Vietnam butcher war secretary Robert Mcnamara recently wrote a lengthy article explaining that even he was very scared that about easy it currently is for the US to launch nuke missiles. The missiles are still on the 15 minutes launch on warning status. That means that after any indication of a Russian or other attack, the president has about 7 minutes to decide wether to retaliate or not. That's because current nuclear planning expects 
most of our missiles and possibly subs also to be taken out by the first wave of incoming missiles. Yes I know that sounds like a ridiculous cold war scenario but it's still active US policy. US missiles came within 10 minutes of launch at least 4 times in the past 30 years. The Russian situation is probably worse. They almost nuked the US in 1993 after a Norwegian missile test. The reason they didn't was because the Norwegian missile test shot confused for a US attack veered away from USSR territory rather than towards it. Pretty lucky eh?

2. There is a very real danger that extremist groups will aquire and use a nuke or bio weapon. It's debatable if Al-Qaeda is the most dangerous in this possibility. I would rank them as 1. aum-sharinko (spelling?) 2. The Khan network and similar and 3. Al-Qaeda. What makes this situation realy dangerous, is that dealing with these groups IS NOT the top priority of the US or other governments, and that the US government is claiming to do that job but it's not, and is thus creating a false sense of security. That is explained in detail in the books of the former CIA officer in charge of getting bin Laden, Michael Sheurer, and in many others. The top priority of every government is to retain and expand their own power. They are more than willing to gamble with the lives of their citizens and have already done so many times. I could go on forever about this but perhaps for now you can take the word of the former head of the NSA, the US nations most important spy agency, who said 'The Iraq war is a strategic disaster', Or the word of former CENTCOM commander General Zinni, or Zbigniue (spelling?) Bryzinsky, etc, etc.

3. Both Bio and Nuke technology are getting easier to make each year, and it's reasonable to say that definetly within 20 years, very possibly within 10, it will be easy for almost anyone with about $1 million to make a bio weapon and for about $100 mil I would guess to make a nuke. There are literaly hundreds of extremist groups in the world with access to $1 million.

Once option 2 or 3 goes into effect, option 1 could happen immediately or if anythings left a space age big brother state would probably happen.

I'm not worried. Why? Because 1. worry causes DP and I don't want that, and 2. I think those video game playing kids will come up with an answer for the mess we older people have created.

Oh yea, one more thing, the US economy is more f'ed up than most people realize and there's a pretty good chance some big things will happen with that also. The average US person has a negative savings rate, the US govt is being kept aloat by Chinese bonds, housing market bubble, 50 trillion untested derivative market, this was set up by politicians and elites enriching themselves like in the 20's as always, etc, etc.

The kids will handle that one also, older adults will probably soon be working for them and probably deserve to.

I just hope they firgure out how to deal with the currently developing US engineered by deception plan to attack Iran with tactical nukes.

M


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

i fall into the catagory that believes humanity is the same now as it was thousands of years ago.we have just got more efficient at compressing time and space.example,the difference between a 1.6litre engine and a 3 litre engine in 2 cars.both will get you around.the 3 liter will be faster at traffic lights(wow)but at a huge expense in terms of petrol.the answer?abandon the rat race,fcuk what the jock next door is driving.to hell with the banks.live modestly.otherwise keeping up with the tossers will drive the planet over the edge of the abyss,sooner rather than later.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Very good post Methsula!!!!!


----------

